# How do you get a horses mane to stay to one side?



## Gizmo

Ok, Gizmo's mane is awesome, but I can never get it to stay on one side, but I noticed at shows and stuff, horses with long manes always have their mane to one side and it stays! How is it possible? lol


----------



## Salila

Just like our own hair, it has to be trained to stay on one side. Maybe 'train' isn't the best word. You know what I mean. 
There are two general ways to do this. You can brush all the knots out, and put it all on one side, and then braid it there and leave the braids in for a few days, and spray the mane down with water to get the first couple of inches wet once a day, and let it dry. When you take the braids out, some of it may still flip to the other side, but most of it will stay to the side you braided it on, so you'll have to braid it 3 or 4 times in a month, and after that it should stay. It's usually a matter of the hair growing in that direction. 

The next method is to use a neck sleeve, that will hold the mane down on one side and not let it be damaged by rubbing or braids or anything. It's basically this:


----------



## equiniphile

A few days before a show I start braiding Molly's mane. Dampen it while you braid, and pull down with each crossover.


----------



## tpup

I am so glad I saw this thread! I was going to post the same thing. My Appy's mane is growing in the UP direction. Yep - it goes UP his neck! And he has alot of mane for an Appy. Pretty normal one. I braided it a few days ago (like the picture above) and I'd say about 1/3 of it is better. I braided it again today after brushing it down and applying some cowboy magic. This time I really focused on braiding it "down"...in other words, taking the upper most piece and pulling down and back while braiding (toward rump). We have a schooling show in a few weeks and I want his mane to look nice. I was also thinking of trying a right side only french braid.

Once I get it down a bit I will pull it, but thought I'd try to "train" it first.

If anyone else has any suggestions please post!


----------



## Heatherloveslottie

Same, I'm so glad I've seen this, I've been having the same trouble with Lottie's mane. I tried just continually brushing it over, but then she'd toss her head in her typical mareish way and I'd be back to square one with mane on both sides :')


----------



## MIEventer

What also helps, are small fishing weights. Those little silver balls you can buy from a tackle store.

Braid the mane with the weights at the ends. The weights will "weigh" the mane down - that way you don't have to use a sleezy if you don't want to, or do not have access to one. Don't go too heavy though.


----------



## tpup

What a great idea to use fishing weights!

Is there a "preferred" side that the mane should go? (for hunter or dressage??) Or doesn't it matter? Thanks!


----------



## Gizmo

Awesome! Gizmo it is mainly just the top half of his mane that gets partly flipped over to the other side. I will try braiding it more. The only thing that scares me is two summers ago a place a I worked at the kids left a braid in a horses mane and the horse got it stuck on something and ripped it out! and it was a huge chunk. I don't think he get them stuck on anything, I am just afraid he will. How long do you leave the braids in?


----------



## IndiesaurusRex

tpup said:


> What a great idea to use fishing weights!
> 
> Is there a "preferred" side that the mane should go? (for hunter or dressage??) Or doesn't it matter? Thanks!


I was always taught to lay it over onto the offside, so the horses right. I don't know if everywhere is like this, but my boss told me, and she does dressage


----------



## DubyaS6

I have never heard about one side being preferred to the other and I have shown in A shows before (although its been a looooong time).

Also, the weights is a good idea, however I would also worry about the horse ripping them out if they got caught on something.

I would prefer the sleezy over anything simply because it reduces the risk of mane getting ripped out but if you have your horse where you can monitor them (like in a stall or such), you could reduce the risk of them getting it caught somewhere.


----------



## franknbeans

I have also used washers, like you buy at the hardward store to weight it. They have a hole in the middle like a donut, so easy to tie onto the braid.


----------



## IndiesaurusRex

DubyaS6 said:


> I have never heard about one side being preferred to the other and I have shown in A shows before (although its been a looooong time).
> 
> Also, the weights is a good idea, however I would also worry about the horse ripping them out if they got caught on something.
> 
> I would prefer the sleezy over anything simply because it reduces the risk of mane getting ripped out but if you have your horse where you can monitor them (like in a stall or such), you could reduce the risk of them getting it caught somewhere.


Maybe it's a British thing? I see you're in the USA


----------



## Sarahandlola

I know here the mane should be to the right.


----------



## DubyaS6

Sarahandlola said:


> I know here the mane should be to the right.


Wow thats so crazy! LOL 

Maybe I am just out of the loop. Fortunately my mare's mane falls mostly to the right!


----------



## Sarahandlola

It is probably just habit or something XD I seen a horse with his mane to the left and I told the owner and she was like ' I know it is on the wrong side ' XD


----------



## Gizmo

Huh, I didn't think there was a preferred side. I thought it was whatever the way the mane grew. I think Gizmo's is on the left when facing him. Except for that little bit on the top that likes to fall over to the other side.


----------



## Gizmo

So hoping the weather is nice tomorrow and I can groom Gizmo up and then I want to _*attempt*_ to do this.


----------



## apachewhitesox

Just to add my 2 cents I've heard from several show people that apparently the mane on the right side is right and the if it falls on the left it is wrong. I'm not sure but I think they just said its something to do with showing them.


----------



## drafteventer

I've heard that the mane should go on the right too. Fortunately my horses mane falls to right (I think?) but I'm glad it doesnt split sides because that would bug me a little haha.


----------



## musicalmarie1

Ginger's hair alternates sides. I have a picture right after we got her where her mane falls on the right side. But now all of it is on the left side. Ugh!


----------



## Gizmo

That is weird. Is that the right when facing them? Because almost every horse I know it falls to the left side when facing them.


----------



## IndiesaurusRex

Gizmo said:


> That is weird. Is that the right when facing them? Because almost every horse I know it falls to the left side when facing them.


It should fall to the offside, so over to the left when you face them, or on the right if you are sat on it


----------



## Gizmo

Ok, so his is on the "correct" side then lol. So it was nice out, cold, but nice and sunny so I went out and attempted to do the running braid on him. I need a lot more practice. But here is attempt one and two. The first three are attempt number one, and the other four are attempt number two. I need to stick with the one two add hair, that is why it got waved on the second attempt. And I need to keep it a bit tighter. Then I think I can at his end little hairs to it.


----------



## tpup

Hi Gizmo - it looks awesome! What a pretty color mane, and what a cutie. Nice job!


----------



## xxBarry Godden

*Joe has a Hair DO*

My Joe had a mop of hair - literally, if you cut it off and put it on a stick , you could have washed the floor with it. But we were going to a show, so I was wondering what to do with his wiry mane that lay every way it could lay, including sticking up. It felt like polypropylene string.

So there was I, walking along the street towards the chemists to collect some medications and just as I am about to enter the shop, a young woman came out with a simply fantastic head of hair. She had dark brown, shiney, straight hair - almost to her waist - Cher style. I stopped and gawped. I could not resist.

So I caught up with her and asked her what she used to condition her hair. After all who might know better. She looked at me, gave me a gorgeous smile and said one word: "Tresomme". 

Then she asked why I wanted to know - bearing in mind that I have been bald since the age of 22. So I told her about my Joe. Much to my delight she gave me another smile and this time a kiss on the cheek.
I'd made her day - she had thought I was some sort of talent scout. 

So I bought Joe a bottle of the stuff and I have been known in the shop ever since as the 'Tresomme man'.

Great story - but I would not say that the experiment was a success. 
The expensive gooey smelly liquid didn't do much for horse hair. 

Some months later I discovered the only thing I could do with Joe's mop - was to hog it with garden shears - or just leave it as it was - his trade mark.

B G


----------



## Gizmo

tpup said:


> Hi Gizmo - it looks awesome! What a pretty color mane, and what a cutie. Nice job! :grin:


Thanks!




Barry Godden said:


> My Joe had a mop of hair - literally, if you cut it off and put it on a stick , you could have washed the floor with it. But we were going to a show, so I was wondering what to do with his wiry mane that lay every way it could lay, including sticking up. It felt like polypropylene string.
> 
> So there was I, walking along the street towards the chemists to collect some medications and just as I am about to enter the shop, a young woman came out with a simply fantastic head of hair. She had dark brown, shiney, straight hair - almost to her waist - Cher style. I stopped and gawped. I could not resist.
> 
> So I caught up with her and asked her what she used to condition her hair.  After all who might know better. She looked at me, gave me a gorgeous smile and said one word: "Tresomme".
> 
> Then she asked why I wanted to know - *bearing in mind that I have been bald since the age of 22.* So I told her about my Joe. Much to my delight she gave me another smile and this time a kiss on the cheek.
> I'd made her day - she had thought I was some sort of talent scout.
> 
> So I bought Joe a bottle of the stuff and I have been known in the shop ever since as the 'Tresomme man'.
> 
> Great story - but I would not say that the experiment was a success.
> The expensive gooey smelly liquid didn't do much for horse hair.
> 
> Some months later I discovered the only thing I could do with Joe's mop - was to hog it with garden shears - or just leave it as it was - his trade mark.
> 
> B G


OMG, you make my laugh all the time! I love your posts. Needless to say I don't think human shampoo can tame wild, unruly, and hugely thick horse manes. And that lady probably did a lot more than just use shampoo on it. Women, (myself included), tend to spend a tedious amount of time on making our hair look just right and putting massive amounts of products in them to make them stay that way. :lol:


----------



## KawaiiCharlie

i used this plait on Corkies mane to keep it all on one side. it seems to help.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain

I braid it into the hair that is on the correct side.


----------



## Hunter65

Well this came up at the right time. I just braided Hunters mane a week ago last Sunday. He had such a beautiful mane white full etc all on one side (the right one). Then his pasture pal chewed it off. We had to almost roach it and he had a mohawk. Now almost 9 months later it is growing in and wouldn't ya know the top half flips over to the other side. grrr. Is it really bad to leave braids in for too long???

Here is a pict from when he was 18 months with a running braid. I didn't do it though he was being used for a grooming clinic.


----------



## Hunter65

Barry Godden said:


> My Joe had a mop of hair - literally, if you cut it off and put it on a stick , you could have washed the floor with it. But we were going to a show, so I was wondering what to do with his wiry mane that lay every way it could lay, including sticking up. It felt like polypropylene string.
> 
> So there was I, walking along the street towards the chemists to collect some medications and just as I am about to enter the shop, a young woman came out with a simply fantastic head of hair. She had dark brown, shiney, straight hair - almost to her waist - Cher style. I stopped and gawped. I could not resist.
> 
> So I caught up with her and asked her what she used to condition her hair. After all who might know better. She looked at me, gave me a gorgeous smile and said one word: "Tresomme".
> 
> Then she asked why I wanted to know - bearing in mind that I have been bald since the age of 22. So I told her about my Joe. Much to my delight she gave me another smile and this time a kiss on the cheek.
> I'd made her day - she had thought I was some sort of talent scout.
> 
> So I bought Joe a bottle of the stuff and I have been known in the shop ever since as the 'Tresomme man'.
> 
> Great story - but I would not say that the experiment was a success.
> The expensive gooey smelly liquid didn't do much for horse hair.
> 
> Some months later I discovered the only thing I could do with Joe's mop - was to hog it with garden shears - or just leave it as it was - his trade mark.
> 
> B G



Ha haha old Duke the percheron I leased had quite the head of hair, but at least it was split equally down both sides. Not that I didn't try all sorts of ideas to make it stay on one side.


----------



## Tymer

I've heard that if you spray it weekly with QuicBraid after braiding the whole mane to one side it'll stay there. I've never tried it, but it sounds good to me!


----------



## NorthernMama

Gizmo, you always refer to the right/off and left/near side of the horse as their actual side. So if you are on the horse, their near/left side is your left. It never changes regardless of where you are standing. Think of your own left hand -- does it matter if your friend is facing you -- does it all of a sudden become your right hand?


----------



## MyBoyPuck

MIEventer said:


> What also helps, are small fishing weights. Those little silver balls you can buy from a tackle store.
> 
> Braid the mane with the weights at the ends. The weights will "weigh" the mane down - that way you don't have to use a sleezy if you don't want to, or do not have access to one. Don't go too heavy though.


Crindge....Just make sure your horse isn't with other horses. Those weights are pure lead. Very bad if another horse eats them, lead or otherwise.


----------



## Gizmo

So it is a good idea to get something so that you are taller than the horse. This helps a lot. Last night Gizmo pulled out his braid. I only had a human hair tie on there so I knew it wouldn't last long anyways. But he is 16 hands so was really hard for me to reach up high. So last night he was laying down so it was super easy to do any came out awesome. Unfortunately I didn't have my camera on me and it was too dark for my phone to take them.
KawaiiCharlie I love Corkie. You did such an awesome job. To do the plaited mane you do it the same ways as a running braid but keep it super tight right?


----------



## KawaiiCharlie

Gizmo said:


> I love Corkie. You did such an awesome job. To do the plaited mane you do it the same ways as a running braid but keep it super tight right?


haha thanks i love him too. yeahh just keep it tight. just not too tight or it can be annoying when your horse trys to move its head lol


----------



## Gizmo

Corkie is so unique to see. I don't really think there are any of his breed in America, so I love seeing pictures of him. Right tight, but not too tight. I plan on doing a lot of different braiding because his mane is so long so I will try it.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie

Gizmo said:


> Corkie is so unique to see. I don't really think there are any of his breed in America, so I love seeing pictures of him. Right tight, but not too tight. I plan on doing a lot of different braiding because his mane is so long so I will try it.


aww well i'll get some pictures of him tomorrow for you  spending the day riding my friends bratty pony thats taken up the habit of bucking and rearing. so i'll go visit corkie down at the field while im down there. im not riding him at the moment though, because hes lost a bit of weight & is sunken in at the back, so im fattening him up & giving him a week off work


----------



## Gizmo

Lol, well I hope he is ok. Yeah, I haven't been riding because of ice! It is horrible. We both are going nuts missing riding.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie

Gizmo said:


> Lol, well I hope he is ok. Yeah, I haven't been riding because of ice! It is horrible. We both are going nuts missing riding.


we've passed the icey stage her, its just REALLY muddy..you have to pretty much swim to get down to the field  hes fine. its just hes been off work & on steroids for about 4/5months, and only just coming back into work so hes struggling with his weight a little. he had 24 hours in the stable the other day with a big feed and plenty of haylage so he'll be good to go soon bless him. hes been through alot lately.


----------



## Gizmo

Aw poor boy. Well I hope we get past the ice stage soon, because it is getting on my nerves. Hopefully, usually all the snow is gone with flowers popping up at the end of March, but we had a lot of snow this year so it may be longer, but hopefully the ice is the first thing to go and we can start riding again. He is starting to get pudgy again.


----------

